# zbiory własne



## tkekte

What does that mean.. ? Private collections? Couldn't find the word "zbior" anywhere  so I'm just guessing..


----------



## dn88

Yes, you're right, tkekte - "private collections". 

dn88


----------



## Marga H

tkekte said:


> Couldn't find the word "zbior" anywhere  so I'm just guessing..


Because this word singular is *zbiór*, plural *zbiory*


----------



## Thomas1

It can also mean, though less likely, _one's own harvests/crops_.


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> It can also mean, though less likely, _one's own harvests/crops_.
> 
> 
> Tom



 I would've never thought of it in such a way.  But that's also one of its possible meaning, however, then it would rather read "własne zbiory". 

dn88


----------



## Thomas1

Well, I must admit that I didn't like it at first but I jumbled it in my mind for some time and thought it's not impossible. You can never be sure of what one came up with. 

As for the sequence, I believe it is also a question of context.

_Dwa lata temu zbiory rolników z okolicznych gospodarstw trzymali w silosach w północnej części gosopodarstwa, zbiory własne -- żyta pszenicy i prosa -- w magazynach tuż obok przechowalni dla bizonów i innego sprzętu wykorzystywanego w pracach polowych. _

Tom


----------



## dn88

Yeah, that's possible. Anyway, I'm going to stick up for "private collections", which is more likely.


----------



## tkekte

Don't worry, it's from a literature site, so it probably means collections, unless you consider books a kind of crop.


----------



## arturolczykowski

_Dwa lata temu zbiory rolników z okolicznych gospodarstw trzymali w silosach w północnej części gosopodarstwa, zbiory własne -- żyta pszenicy i prosa -- w magazynach tuż obok przechowalni dla bizonów i innego sprzętu wykorzystywanego w pracach polowych.


_Skąd to zdanie? Od kiedy to bizony są sprzętem wykorzystywanym w pracach polowych? Co innego Bizony lub "Bizony", ale bizony?  

Chyba, że jestem do tyłu i słowo to funkcjonuje już jako synonim kombajnu.


----------



## tkekte

Hehe... that bit with the buffaloes is weird indeed. Didn't notice it first.
Speaking of such things, how do I say "I ride a donkey to work" in Polish? 

Let me try, but please don't eat me: Jezdze oslikiem do pracy.

Przepraszam za brak ogonkow i kropiciek.  (co mi dawa mozliwosc martwic sie po mniesze o grammatykie)


----------



## iwi

arturolczykowski said:


> Chyba, że jestem do tyłu i słowo to funkcjonuje już jako synonim kombajnu.



Yes, exactly


----------



## iwi

tkekte said:


> Let me try, but please don't eat me: Jezdze oslikiem do pracy.


  Jeżdzę osiołkiem do pracy
osiołek = mały osioł

or better:
Jeżdże na ośle do pracy


----------



## Thomas1

Albo: _Jeżdżę osłem do pracy._ 

***
Zdanie z mojej głowy. 
Odkąd tylko pamiętam _bizon_ oznacza również sprzęt rolniczy. W regionie gdzie często spędzałem wakacje—południowa część mazowieckiego—jest to kolejna nazwa sprzętu. 
Co do używania go jako synonimu kombajnu to oczywiście, trzeba jednak pamiętać, że to nie zawsze działa w drugą stronę, bo nie każdy kombajn to bizon. 
***
Wracając do tematu, to pierwsze co mi przyszło do głowy to też opcja z collection, tą podałem tylko dla rozwinięcia dyskusji--nie mieliśmy kontekstu, też mi się wydaje, że większość ludzi miałoby na myśli zbiory w sensie kolekcji w tego typu sformuowaniach, but you never know... 


Tom


----------

